# Import of Household Goods



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It is now time for us to convert from FMM to "non inmigrante" when we return the end of December. As with a lot of folk, this has been held up by our inability to sell our house in the US at anything reasonable. In the past, there has been value to timing the old FM3 to the household move even though we don't have a huge amount.
I gather from a lot of threads that there really isn't much value now in waiting since the "non-inmigrante" must be initiated in Mexico within 30 days of arriving with FMMs.
We won't have any financing or residency proof issues.
Question is that in the past there was value to moving goods within 6 months of receiving FM3.
Is there any value under the new system in moving goods within 6 months of receiving "non-inmigrante" versus say a year? If so, what is required?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't have a good answer for that one, since the changes that you are aware of. If you are moving with a commercial mover, they will arrange the necessary documentation through their broker.
Frankly, I don't think there is much 'value' in moving more than you can manage in your own vehicle, perhaps with a U-Haul to Laredo, a self storage unit and another trip or two to pick up the rest. The cost of moving a household to Mexico is often more than re-furnishing in Mexico. It may be time for that huge garage/yard sale.
When we first moved to Mexico, we did that with just boxes of clothing, kitchen stuff, books, etc. with one very full Pathfinder, a pod on top and a small U-Haul trailer as far as Laredo. In a day or two, we had a mattress on the floor, a stove, refrigerator and propane tanks; the bare necessities. Then, we found sources for the rest and furnished the house quite nicely, for less than the cost of shipping would have been.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We actually have a 2BR casita that is already furnished in the Mexican style. I lived in Asia for 6 years, in the 80's, before retiring, and brought back a number of Chinese antiques.
My plan would be to take a Uhaul to Texas, where we have a neighbor with a trailer that they used to import what they wanted. They initiated FM3 in Dallas and had a stamped list of belongings, with tax value, but that was under the old system. Don't plan on a commercial mover but you will really need some good soft furniture as well as some personal favorite antiques and wall hangings.
I will stifle myself on my 8 ft framed ancestor portrait scrolls and my entrance to a Chinese bed, even though all are late Qing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hope you don't mind that I edited your post, but it had a lot of errors.
No need to stifle yourself; I saw lots of fantastic stuff on my travels through Asia in the early 1970s.
In our area, there are many good furniture makers who can make upholstered furniture that is quite comfortable. Several make stuff for the US market, including Ethan Allen's line of leather furniture. So, if anyone has trouble finding things, a trip to Guadalajara might be in order. There are also factories in nearby Ocatlan; hard to find, but asking around is worth it. There is also a guy in Ajijic, who builds couches for export to the USA.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't mind at all, in fact my normal recipients would probably cheer.
We do go to Tlaquepaque & Tonala fairly frequently as have friends with tiendas that do bulk purchasing.
Mexico has a lot of great things, including leather furniture, but what we have never found other than imports are good mattresses and a really comfortable stuffed chair. Bought imported US length mattresses but cost of good stuffed chair is pretty high. We did import one in back of SUV which did get some chuckles at checkpoints.
However, that really secondary to our sorting Chinese antiques as brought back totally full 20 foot container.
However, this getting off the subject. I gather that there is no longer a process that gives reduced rates for import within 6 months of resident visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I really don't know if that 'window' still exists. If you are going to bring that much, I would contact Aduana, or at least a Consulate, and confirm that situation, as well as determining if there is any duty on antiques at all.
Sorry that I don't have any further details.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I do understand.
Luckily we have consulate near by.


----------

